
Show HN: DMS with Folders, Tags, OCR for PDFs, TIFF and JEPG formats - eciur
https://github.com/ciur/papermerge
======
llagerlof
I liked it a lot!

ABOUT AUTOMATION:

I tried using the demo account and created an automante as follows:

Name: Google related automation

Match: [Gg]oogle

Matching Algorithm: Regular expression

Destination Folder: Google related

I uploaded a PDF (Papermerge DMS — Papermerge documentation.pdf) into the main
"Documents" folder. The PDF contains the word "Google". I thought after OCR
the document would be moved to the "Google related" folder, but this didn't
happened. I waited 10 minutes to be sure.

What am I missing?

ABOUT UX:

Would be useful if after upload the file/folder appear on screen.

I didn't get the Inbox folder meaning. I suppose I can send emails with
attachments and the attachments would be stored there?

ABOUT UI:

Should the "Documents" folder appear in a tree-style on the left pane? Maybe
collapsed from start?

Tags could have it's own section instead laying hierarchically below/inside
"Documents".

I didn't read the documentation on purpose, to check how easy is to a new user
start using it.

Thank you!

~~~
eciur
1\. Automation: you made everything correct. It is intended to work that way -
if it failed - it is a bug! 2\. Would be useful if after upload the
file/folder appear on screen: I agree! I opened an enhancement ticket on GH. I
will fix that part in next release. 3\. I didn't get the Inbox folder meaning.
I suppose I can send emails with attachments and the attachments would be
stored there?: Correct! Even more, you can import documents from you local
storage and all imports will appear in Inbox. 4\. Should the "Documents"
folder appear in a tree-style on the left pane? Maybe collapsed from start?
Well, in theory yes. In practice it will take some time until UI will look
like typical desktop file manager.

------
nicbou
What a great readme! It shows what the project is about with screenshots and
multiple installation instructions.

~~~
eciur
thank you!

